# Bruno learning to "Tidy Up His Toys"



## brunos_daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

Sorry posted the video on the wrong thread...


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Whoo hoo! Way to go Bruno  What a clever boy
(I moved the thread for you )


----------



## brunos_daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

Doug said:


> Whoo hoo! Way to go Bruno  What a clever boy
> (I moved the thread for you )



Thank you!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Good job Bruno!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Very cute.. I have been trying to teach Mia to pick up her toys but with little success. Any advice?


----------



## brunos_daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

ssacres said:


> Very cute.. I have been trying to teach Mia to pick up her toys but with little success. Any advice?



Thanks!

It took Bruno about 3 training sessions to get the concept. 

In order for Mia to do this she should know "fetch" and "drop it" comands. 

Have 3 or 4 toys on the floor and a basket (or a container where you want her to put the toys). 

Ask her to fetch one toy, (I have names for each toy ) ) have her drop it near the basket and reward her. If she drops it in the basket she gets a ***Jackpot***. 

This is how I taught Bruno, we do it a few times a day before his meals. Hope this helps!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Awwww, Bruno, you are precious!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

brunos_daddy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It took Bruno about 3 training sessions to get the concept.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. She does know drop and fetch. I will say she is great at taking them out of her toy basket and throwing them everywhere. Silly girl.


----------



## brunos_daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

ssacres said:


> Thanks for the tips. She does know drop and fetch. I will say she is great at taking them out of her toy basket and throwing them everywhere. Silly girl.



Lol Bruno likes to take them out and puts them back. They are so silly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Great video! I am going to try to teach this to Charlie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bruno's such a smart boy, great job training him.

Did you see the story on 60 Minutes Sunday night about Chaser the Border Collie-

Here's a link to the 60 Minute Story and to Chaser's FB page-

The Smartest Dog in the World - 60 Minutes Videos - CBS News

https://www.facebook.com/chaserthebc


----------



## brunos_daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

I did see it. Chaser is awesome!!! She and her owner have a great relationship. Love it!

Oh by the way I added her on FB as well. Lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I thought of Bruno when I saw it because he's definitely a very smart boy.

Have you gone to the Dognition site?

https://www.dognition.com/


----------



## brunos_daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I thought of Bruno when I saw it because he's definitely a very smart boy.
> 
> Have you gone to the Dognition site?
> 
> https://www.dognition.com/



Thanks for sharing the link, I haven't gone. Will see how Bruno does!


----------

